# Inbay Wireless charger - DYI



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

*Inbay Wireless charger - DIY*

I used the Inbay wireless kit 240000-03 from ECS










Tools needed:

Flat and philips head Screwdriver
Dremel with cut off wheel or anything equivalent for the task 
Safety googles
T15
Zip ties
Ideal Crimping pliers or equivalent
Drill/3/16 Drill bit optional - to add New Ground
Heat glue or equivalent 
1h - 

Kit from ECS comes with wire taps, so you can tap to the existing 12V socket in the bay. I preffered to go straight to the fuse box and add new circuit so im not reducing the ampacity on the existing socket. Currently the charger is connected to constant hot as shown on the pics. I will change this as soon as i purchase add a fuse tomorrow.

See attached pics at the link https://www.dropbox.com/s/3t3ufq3o8omijhs/DIY%20-%20InBay%20Wireless%20charger.pdf?dl=0


Enjoy clutter free charging


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice DIY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just got this kit - thank you for the rec and the photos, do you have any step by step or general written instruction? The kit paperwork included minimal help


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Just got this kit - thank you for the rec and the photos, do you have any step by step or general written instruction? The kit paperwork included minimal help


The sequence I took the pics like it's the order I did the work. Ill draft something later. The kit it's pretty much plug and play, nothing special. I had to get creative on supporting the cable across under the steering column. Also I didn't used the self adhesive phone matt that came with the kit since the Tig already had it. 

It's great future which I believe will come factory in a year or two in US. It's already integrated with the new golf, at least in EU.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Iljata said:


> The sequence I took the pics like it's the order I did the work. Ill draft something later. The kit it's pretty much plug and play, nothing special. I had to get creative on supporting the cable across under the steering column. Also I didn't used the self adhesive phone matt that came with the kit since the Tig already had it.
> 
> It's great future which I believe will come factory in a year or two in US. It's already integrated with the new golf, at least in EU.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3t3ufq3o8omijhs/DIY - InBay Wireless charger.pdf?dl=0



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Iljata said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3t3ufq3o8omijhs/DIY - InBay Wireless charger.pdf?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I just got a new Samsung Galaxy S8 the other day and was literally thinking about this when you posted your DIY. I would like to add this feature as well - you'd think it'd be offered on the SEL Premium as an option or standard but like almost every other nice feature, the US doesn't get it. 

I would appreciate more detailed step-by-step instructions particularly when it comes to the fuse box.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> I just got a new Samsung Galazxy S8 the other day and was literally thinking about this when you posted your DYI. I would like to add this feature as well - you'd think it'd be offered on the SEL Premium as an option or standard but like almost every other nice feature, the US doesn't get it.
> 
> I would appreciate more detailed step-by-step instructions particularly when it comes to the fuse box.


x2 - I have an S8 as well. The Equinox had an in bay wireless charging pad which was really nice. I'm glad OP found this mod and let us know about it. Really looking forward to the install. I'm going to attempt this weekend.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Im sorry it took me so long to reply back, but between work and holidays been busy busy.

I do agree this needs to be standard in some trims and option to be added in other, but im glad there is product such as Inbay to make this doable for us DIY-ers.

Disclaimer - Do all the work at your own rick and best ability. Always wear safety gear.

1. Remove the rubber like tray.

2. Unlatch the plastic cover under it - Two tabs on the front end toward the shifter.

3. Unpack the Inbay wireless charger - i used the 3 coil one.

4. You will need to notch the plastic cover to accomodate the fitment of the Inbay charger - use the proper tools. I used the drimmel with cut off wheel. ( pic 4,5,6 in the link ) ( Use safety googles and gloves if you find necessary ).

5. Once plastic cover is cut to fit, lay in the Ibay and confirm fitment, before peeling off the self adhesive tape. 

6. Plug the wire into the harnes - had to notch the cover back lip for better fit ( you dont have to do the cutting part. I chose to since i glued the wiring harness to the plastic cover. Didnt want to have all the cable weight on the small little plug-in harness. From vibration and install im sure it will come loose and cause the charger to quit working.) I used PVC concrete glue to secure the cable to the plastic cover - (pic 7 in the link )

7. You will need to loose the Torx screw on the side of the trim around the gear box for easier wire pull/access.

8. Wire managment under the steering column - you have options - zipties, sticky pads or like what i did - there is plastic member that runs left to right from the fuse box to the gear box - i used torch to heat up small terminal screw driver and make little tiny holes in the plastic under the steering column - big enough to run zip ties for more neat install. ( pic 10 in the link )

9. Fuse box connection - Negative terminal - there is existing Negative/ground bolt with other already connected wires. I ended up drilling 10/32 hole on the the side, bolt, nut, washers and stakon ring terminal. If you end up drilling new hole, make sure to have blocking in place on the inside of the fuse box to prevent the drill bit from going to far in. (Pic 11 in the link )(https://www.grainger.com/product/4RHC9?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!166588026391!!!g!81032123517!&ef_id=VjFeOwAABfOQkXWf:20171229140927:s&kwid=productads-adid^166588026391-device^c-plaid^81032123517-sku^4RHC9-adType^PLA. You will need crimping tool to install the stakon.(https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Industries-Crimpmaster-Insulated-Terminals/dp/B0000WU4JK) 

10.Fuse box - Positive terminal - currently there are (2) switched - see row of 10,5,7.5 and 10A fuses and (3) constant hot 12V terminals - i ended up using constant hot - charger stays on all the time - see terminal next to the 40A fuse on the left - ( Pic 12 in the link ). Again you will need buttsplice (http://www.wiringproducts.com/butt-splices-connectors) and stakon terminal (https://www.alliedelec.com/thomas-betts-10rc-250f/70091971/?mkwid=sIpyX7l2P&pcrid=30980760979&gclid=CjwKCAiA7JfSBRBrEiwA1DWSG5eAQW2JKstEbjQyj-OLXgMKW3AcsR99WDziYZFWqDGB22lK0As6mxoClN4QAvD_BwE) to finish the final install. If you want to connect as switched, you will need to get add on fuse (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011I9QZX2/ref=asc_df_B011I9QZX25318513/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B011I9QZX2&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167140365824&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15715949330711982993&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9007587&hvtargid=pla-307234676336). 

Home depot sells all need to finish the install in the low voltage section.

11. Put all back together and dont forget to vacuum the metal shavings from drilling the hole for the negative terminal.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3t3ufq3o8omijhs/DIY%20-%20InBay%20Wireless%20charger.pdf?dl=0

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Done, just connected to the 12V that was there - if I have any issue, I'll bring it back to the fuse box at that point.
Quick and easy install. Thanks for the tips OP.

Connected to the 12V wiring - just had to strip back the tape insulation a bit to access the wires.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

*Factory Tiguan Wireless charging*

Check out this wireless charging pad that looks like it goes in the center console. It’s also available on AliExpress for a few bucks less.

http://www.vagbase.com/phideon-wireless-charger-module-with-cable-5na-980-611-mqb-vw-golf-7-7-5-tiguan-l-mobile-phone-wireless-charger-module-harness.html


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

When looking at the Tiguan I was disappointed that it did not have wireless charging in the cubby but tbh the CarPlay and android auto are not wireless so my phone is always plugged in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Watching. Curious where exactly this would install.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I installed this wireless charging under the pad by the USBs and 12V. Works great with my S8 unless I use a phone case that holds cards too then it seems to be too far off the pad to charge consistently. Wired mine into the 12V so it's same as that where it's off when the car is off. May rewire to be always hot someday.

Previous post on this 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8885386-Inbay-Wireless-charger-DYI
Product $50 https://www.ecstuning.com/b-inbay-parts/wireless-charging-retrofit-kit-3-coil/240000-03~iby/


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

If I would have kept looking, I would have found it LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

*Wireless Charging new Tiguan R?*

Just purchased a brand new Tiguan R last week. Been on looking these forums for about the same time to get all sorts of good ideas.

Wireless Charging however I can find much on. Apparently one guy did it, don’t recall the user name. Has anyone else? The modules (5NA980611) seem plentiful enough, not terribly pricey at 100CAD, and I have the frickin cutout for it already in the console in front of the shifter (same tabs in the picture it should just pop in) Seems silly why it wouldn’t have been an option in NA. 

Anyway, about to buy one and install, but was trying to find someone who has already done so, and their experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Just purchased a brand new Tiguan R last week. Been on looking these forums for about the same time to get all sorts of good ideas.
> 
> Wireless Charging however I can find much on. Apparently one guy did it, don’t recall the user name. Has anyone else? The modules (5NA980611) seem plentiful enough, not terribly pricey at 100CAD, and I have the frickin cutout for it already in the console in front of the shifter (same tabs in the picture it should just pop in) Seems silly why it wouldn’t have been an option in NA.
> 
> ...


Nice idea in theory, but you still need to plug your device in for CarPlay or Android Auto, since the head unit doesn’t support wireless for this protocols. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought about it but I'm trying to find wiring diagram for it so I can hook it up per factory specs.

There are few of them on aliexpress for around $90. Looks like pretty straight forward install once you know where to connect wires.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice idea in theory, but you still need to plug your device in for CarPlay or Android Auto, since the head unit doesn’t support wireless for this protocols.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. However for most trips were not using wired features. Tossing your phone into the cubby to charge would be handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I thought about it but I'm trying to find wiring diagram for it so I can hook it up per factory specs.
> 
> There are few of them on aliexpress for around $90. Looks like pretty straight forward install once you know where to connect wires.


Yes, that’s what I’m looking at. Haven’t sorted out where to wire the thing in yet. Any luck locating a diagram?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mc7719 said:


> Yes, that’s what I’m looking at. Haven’t sorted out where to wire the thing in yet. Any luck locating a diagram?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm preparing to buy 24hour subscription to Erwin. Right now I'm just gathering things I want to look up before I pay for it. So far I have following things on my list

-easy open trunk
-OEM Led headlights
-wireless charger (euro spec)
-heads up display (just curious)
-door warning lights(euro spec)
-mirror warning lights
-360 camera system
- panoramic roof ambient light
- Interior ambient light (euro spec)


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm preparing to buy 24hour subscription to Erwin. Right now I'm just gathering things I want to look up before I pay for it. So far I have following things on my list


You might be a little disappointed, especially about the euro spec stuff. In the US, when you pay for that one day subscription you input your VIN and the erwin site spits out lists of all of the repair manuals, wiring diagrams, STBs, etc. that pertain to your car. The wiring diagrams might include options you don't have, but I wouldn't count on finding all of the information you might like to have. A one day subscription is definitely worth the money but it not everything you might want. Just fair warning

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mc7719 said:


> Anyway, about to buy one and install, but was trying to find someone who has already done so, and their experience.


I bought one, but I have not installed it yet. What I can tell you is that it comes with the necessary wires and brief installation instructions. You basically run the wire to your under dash fusebox and there is a picture that shows you where to plug it in. When I get around to installing mine, I intend to add an on/off switch because I often have other crap in that cubby that does not need charging.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> You might be a little disappointed, especially about the euro spec stuff. In the US, when you pay for that one day subscription you input your VIN and the erwin site spits out lists of all of the repair manuals, wiring diagrams, STBs, etc. that pertain to your car. The wiring diagrams might include options you don't have, but I wouldn't count on finding all of the information you might like to have. A one day subscription is definitely worth the money but it not everything you might want. Just fair warning
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yeah I was afraid of that. Am I assuming I wont be able to switch VIN mid-way through subscription?

Maybe Ill have to buy another subscription and enter some Euro Spec Tiguan VIN or at least NAR SEL Premium VIN.


----------



## dubonaire_B4 (Feb 11, 2004)

OP this is awesome! Thank you.

I've shared this in the MK7 Jetta forum because I think the install would be the same. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Kobawsky (Dec 26, 2018)

Iljata said:


> I used the Inbay wireless kit 240000-03 from ECS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Please I need to know how you remove this ****







it makes a plastic noise that bother me a LOT, I want to open to inestigate 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Kobawsky said:


> Man Please I need to know how you remove this ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two tabs close to the shifter is what's holding the plastic tray in place.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I bought one, but I have not installed it yet. What I can tell you is that it comes with the necessary wires and brief installation instructions. You basically run the wire to your under dash fusebox and there is a picture that shows you where to plug it in. When I get around to installing mine, I intend to add an on/off switch because I often have other crap in that cubby that does not need charging.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Don

I just purchased the wireless charger, the description says it does not come with instructions. Can you post a copy of yours so I make sure I plug it in the correct spot in the fuse panel?

Thanks in Advance

Cindy


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> Don
> 
> I just purchased the wireless charger, the description says it does not come with instructions. Can you post a copy of yours so I make sure I plug it in the correct spot in the fuse panel?
> 
> ...



The instructions I got are pretty minimal, but here they are:









Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I really don't think it makes a lot of difference which slot you plug it into. Just make sure you plug it into a spot with 12v that is switched on/off with the ignition. You probably don't want it on all the time or it might run down your battery.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The instructions I got are pretty minimal, but here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH

Cindy


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I bought one, but I have not installed it yet. What I can tell you is that it comes with the necessary wires and brief installation instructions. You basically run the wire to your under dash fusebox and there is a picture that shows you where to plug it in. When I get around to installing mine, I intend to add an on/off switch because I often have other crap in that cubby that does not need charging.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Don,

I was just wondering if you had a chance to install your wireless charger. Just received mine yesterday and the installation wires are confusing me (but I do tend to over think things)

Cindy


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

How's this working out for you guys?
There seem to be a few different options... 

This one replaces the tray liner (charging pad is integrated).
Seems like it has a harness designed to avoid fishing to the fuse box (though, can reduce amperage of the 12V socket).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...000&pvid=a099dac2-8e38-438b-b327-c2122ba6649b


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Preppy said:


> How's this working out for you guys?
> There seem to be a few different options...
> 
> This one replaces the tray liner (charging pad is integrated).
> ...


Interested in this, too. Though I think this does require connecting to the fuse box based in details in the listing.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I tried one off of Amazon that just plugs in the USB. It worked, but was molded wrong and would not sit in the tray. I returned it and just decided to use the cord since I want to be able to use Android Auto anyway.


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

anyone here have the oem wireless charger that installed it in an earlier year, looking for a part number, i may just do the oem one, if thats a thing, its shown here.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

US $55.00 | For VW Golf 7 7.5 Tiguan passat B8.5 t-roc wireless charger module 3CG 980 611/or 5CG 980 611


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt4lqau



Used this for my wife’s SEL-P. Harness and charger are Chinese market OE part. 


US part number is 5NA980611


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hedgehodge7 said:


> anyone here have the oem wireless charger that installed it in an earlier year, looking for a part number, i may just do the oem one, if thats a thing, its shown here.
> 
> View attachment 234206


I installed a non-OEM one from AliExpress about 2 years ago into my 2020 Tiguan. Still works perfect with no issues and super simple to install. When it’s installed and under the rubber mat you can’t see it or even know the difference between it and the OEM one. The OEM one is much more expensive and requires a more complicated install, fishing wires, etc… 

I wrote up a DIY instruction with pictures if you want to go that route. You should be able to find it on here somewhere if you do a search.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I don’t know, the oem one Ali is $55 and takes a few hours to install. Hardest part is dovetailing pin 14 (if you have Kessy) and getting the power into its own fuse under the dash. While it can be challenging, I always like the OEM solution, if possible. It’s just my preference. I’m sure the inbay ones works just as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I'll check it out when I have some more money


----------

